# حوادث وإصابات العمل والآثار المترتبة عليها



## masd2006 (22 يناير 2009)

نموذج لتقرير الحوادث داخل الموقع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور على النقل


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (23 يناير 2009)

إن من المعلوم أن هدف hseهو توفير بيئة عمل سليمة خالية من الاصابات والحوادث الجسيمةو الامراض المهنية
ولكل كلمة من الكلمات السابقة لها مدلولها وتعريفها وخطوات الوصول إليها لكي تتوافق مع المعايير القانونية 
وانشاء الله سنفرد لها مشاركة منفصلة نناقش فيها ذلك في ضوء التشريعات المصرية


----------



## mostafa shoaib (25 يناير 2009)

تحليل الحوادث من العمليات الهامة اثناء تطبيق Osha


----------



## عميرات الطيب (6 مايو 2009)

*عرفان*

من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله . أولا الحمد لله ثم شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع
:59:​


----------



## ابو محمود (23 مايو 2009)

thanks a lot for your effort
waiting for more


----------



## حكيم لبنان (25 مايو 2009)

الف شكر وتقديرررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mremawi (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع القيم
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

